# Platy: IMPORTANT!!!



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I just walked into my room where my 10gal tank is. I saw 1 tiny baby platy. I knew the mother was pregnant, but didnt know when she would have them. So I took my small fish bowl and put the mother in it so if she had any others I would know. I alos put the baby in with her. BIG MISTAKE! I saw her eat it! I didn't think she would, but of course I'm new at owning fish. Since I only saw one in the tank, will she have her others later? How long until she should have more? How do I know she's giving birth? Please help!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

She may have more, or she may not. Moving her probably stressed her out, and livebearers tend to "hold" their babies until they feel comfortable enough to drop them. My recommendation would be to make sure there are plenty of hiding spots for the babies in the 10 gallon if you really care about them making it, or just let nature take its course. You can find breeder grass at most pet stores, or some other dense low fake plant for them to hide in.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Also, don't worry too much if you lose this entire batch. There will always be another batch coming.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Also, if you want the babies to live, buy some java moss, that's what's been keeping my babies alive


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for the help! That was the only baby I have seen so far, and now she looks even more pregnant. Is it possible that the baby she ate was "early"?


----------

